# SE NC looking for Tautog or Sheepshead



## challenger (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm wondering how late these fish will be around in the Too sail Island area???
Thanks


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

The big ones will be starting to show now on some of the inshore wrecks and ledges. You may be able to pick up a decent sized one or tow on the jetties around Wrightsville beach or at Beaufort. If you have a boat, I'd start dropping bait around five miles or so. For black sea bass I like a spro 3 ounce buck tail with a stinger hook. Ill use squid and cut bait with it. For taugs, smaller hooks and fiddler crabs. We have the taugs down here just not as big as around the Chesapeake area. Not as abundant either.


----------



## challenger (Oct 24, 2012)

I assumed that this forum is about kayak fishing but I guess a lot of questions come up here. The only boat I have now is a kayak. I'm looking to possibly fish topsail swing bridge.


----------

